# Anyone need a sub in Pa



## richardlewis (Aug 31, 2004)

I live in the Pittsburgh area. If you need any help give me a call 412-606-4607 or 412-401-5329. You can call anytime if you have more questions about my equipment, location, and references. 

Richard


----------

